

Field's Medal is given to woman for the first time - gkuan
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/08/13/340086786/maths-highest-honor-is-given-to-woman-for-the-first-time

======
lutusp
It's not the "Field's Medal", it's the "Fields Medal". This problem is easily
solved -- just copy the title of the linked article.

